
Alzheimer’s test predicts onset up to 20 years in advance - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/aug/02/alzheimers-test-predicts-onset-up-to-20-years-in-advance
======
ggm
(op) Absent a cure I am very unsure I would be motivated to get the test. If
somebody can show tractable work that can stave off, I might get a test. If
there are simple diagnostics which make it plausible I need the test, I would
get the test.

but the "what would you do, if you knew" question feels quite real here.

Get an advanced-health-directive is probably where I would go btw, if I got
the test, irrespective of a -/\+ outcome.

~~~
beatgammit
I would definitely want to know so I could make sure those 20 years were spent
making sure I felt I lived a full life. When you have a clock ticking, you
can't just put things off anymore.

My grandfather died around 70 or so from Alzheimer's, and my friend's dad died
a bit earlier. (50s). Both would have done things differently to prepare their
family emotionally and financially.

It would certainly be scary to know, but having that information is more
useful than not.

